# My Story...Semi-Ex-IBS...(is that a word?)



## TroubledHeart (Apr 8, 2002)

It's been almost 6 months since I've been here...I feel like a total outsider...When I first found this site, I was terribly sick. The stomach spasms and the Gerds was ruining my life...I wanted to die...on top of that my marriage was basically falling apart around me...The marriage is over...but so is the IBS it seems...almost...I truly believe mine was more stress related then anything...when i learned to cope w/stress my IBS symptoms instantly decreased...it was so strange...However, I do follow a special diet still...I can finally eat DAIRY w/out dying but...after going so long w/out it and meat...I no longer need it...I've found that if I do eat beef or pork I instantly get sick!...I exercise MORE! and let me tell u the effect it has on my body was tremendous...I had gone for years being soooo tired and weak...exercising boosted my strength which in turn boosted my coping skills...I kno I will always be sensitive to foods...and nausea comes and goes...but tsking care of myself first and foremost was the best thing I ever could have done...It takes alot of time and tears but I'm glad I'm one of the fortunate ones who was able to eliminate nearly all the pain that characterized IBS...I'm going for a barium and other colon tests on the 9th to check out why I'm anemic...doctor says he doesnt think the iron deficiency is coming from lack of meat in my diet...so he once to thoroughly exam my digestive system...I'm a lil' nervous...but I would rather know whats going on up and there...lol...then be blind to the fact that I still have some digestive issues...Well this is my lil' story...I hope everyone has a better day than yesterday and a better day tomorrow...


----------

